# Paying maintance



## Laura--x

What are the rules ? Is it the law that fob has to pay maintance to his child ?

maisies dad finally has a job now and today i asked him about paying maintence and we ended uphaving this big arguement with him saying he isnt giving me money for maisie when he wants too he will buy her things ect and i said i aint havin it he needs to give me money for her becase i know for a fact he wont buy her anything hes said that before when i let him do it and he brought her 1 packet of nappies and whipes the whole time so im not going there again !!

Where do i stand in it ? He keeps saying it doesnt make no difference if he pays or not because it goes out of my benefits anyway but thats not the point, im not letting him get away with not paying for her again !


----------



## samsugar7

Yes it is law! Just contact the CSA and give them his details that you know. If he refuses then they will just take it out of his pay. 

It can take months especially if he isnt co-operative but he should be supporting his child. In the mean time make a note of anything he does buy and the cost just in case he argues that he gives you enough already. 

Good Luck.

xx


----------



## Laura--x

Thanks babe xxx


----------



## Lucky.M

What's wrong with him paying maintenance and buying things for her, say to him he isn't acting like a man! A man support his child! What an idiot! xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

According to the new rules for maintanance that came into force april this year apparently it no longer affects your benefits :)

https://www.csa.gov.uk/en/about/changes-at-the-csa.asp

Here u go xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

he should be paying maintenance and they dont affect our other benefits anymore :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Call CSA, they will sort it. He sounds like hes untrustworthy so just tell him you will sort it aand he can just get a nice call from them! :lol:


----------



## Laura--x

He come to an agreement last night that he would just giveme £20 a week for her.. should i settle for it or still inform the csa incase he should be giving more ?


----------



## Laura2919

No ask for more.. Chloe and Jaycee's dad gives me £300 a month. you want at least £100 a month from him. dont even let him pull that one. if you go to CSA webiste they tell you what your roughly entitled to


----------



## Laura--x

Laura2919 said:


> No ask for more.. Chloe and Jaycee's dad gives me £300 a month. you want at least £100 a month from him. dont even let him pull that one. if you go to CSA webiste they tell you what your roughly entitled to

Doesnt it depend on how much hes earning a month though ? he wont tell me how much he gets so i wont be able to work it out myself, ill just inform the csa and they will sort it all out hopefully xx


----------



## purpledahlia

well if he wont tell you what he earns chances are he earns a lot more! Id let CSA do it, £20 a week isnt much if hes working full time you should probably get aout 50 at least!


----------



## samsugar7

The basic amount if he doesnt have anymore children is £30 a week (thats if he wont disclose what he earns) Just go to the CSA hun, they can contact his work and find out what he earns and work out what he should pay based on that. 

x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yes he does have to give you maintenance once he is working. Contact CSA and tell them where he works. They will get in touch with his employer and ask how much he earns and then get in touch woth him to make sure he gives you what he should. There are now new rules so any maintenance he gives you doesn't affect your benefits


----------



## Katiek123

No where near enough. You can get approx 20% of his take home and if he looses his job again you can get some of his benifits via the CSA also. He needs to grow up and take responsibility. Go to the CSA you are doing it for your daughter. It wont be long before she wants to do dance classes, swimming lessons etc and the money will pay for things like that.


----------



## Laura2919

But he would have to tell CSA and I think £100 is still low.. My ex works for BT so if he dont agree they take it out of his monthly wage.. Im entitled to 280 but he gives me more


----------



## samsugar7

It also depends on how much contact he has, my OH has visitation taken out of the amount he pays. So he pays about £30 a week. But we do have his daughter a lot. x


----------



## scottishgal89

Laura2919 said:


> But he would have to tell CSA and I think £100 is still low.. My ex works for BT so if he dont agree they take it out of his monthly wage.. Im entitled to 280 but he gives me more

wow thats good goin!


----------



## purpledahlia

£50 a week is average id say from my experience of friends. For an average working salary, but i wouldnt accept 20 because he is def playing you!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I think you guys are very lucky to get what you do in the way of maintenance(sp?) I am only entitled to £5 a week because FOB is on DLA and IS... :(


----------



## purpledahlia

.


----------



## scottishgal89

mummy_ellie09 said:


> I think you guys are very lucky to get what you do in the way of maintenance(sp?) I am only entitled to £5 a week because FOB is on DLA and IS... :(

same here


----------



## purpledahlia

Well i dont think you should complain £5 a week is more than some people get! £20 a month would buy a new outfit or a toy or saved!


----------



## scottishgal89

i wasnt having a go or complaining , was just saying im in the same boat as mummy_ellie


----------



## purpledahlia

i .


----------



## scottishgal89

well sorry for offending you, im sure no-one meant to


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm sorry if I upset anyone it wasnt my intention :(:(:( It was me wishing I could get more out of the lowlife thats all


----------



## scottishgal89

mummy_ellie09 said:


> I'm sorry if I upset anyone it wasnt my intention :(:(:( It was me wishing I could get more out of the lowlife thats all

you never said anything wrong hun :hugs:
all of our situations are different. x


----------



## purpledahlia

.


----------



## scottishgal89

i do get that people are worse off. im lucky and would be able to support lo myself without his help and i get that for some people its not that easy. you put a bit of a bad spin on this thread though. we were only sharing our stories and even though some people get a fiver a week yeah fine thats a help but some of those people will be even more worse off than you even though you get nothing


----------



## purpledahlia

.


----------



## scottishgal89

i never took it personally at all i just think you took this whole thread too seriously and got annoyed at something you shouldnt have.
and yes there are people worse off than you whether they get maintenance or not.
to think you are in the worst possible situation isnt right. your not.
i never said EVERYONE who gets maintenance is worse off than you but there will be many who are


----------



## purpledahlia

.


----------



## scottishgal89

you've totally blown this whole thing out of proportion and are being rude now. i never said anything wrong. im aware i dont know your situation but there are people who are in a lot worse situations whether they get that fiver extra a week or not. ie- living on the streets with a baby and no food. its not necessarily the case that people who get maintenance pay and benefits are better off. it depends how much they get of each.
im not trying to argue with you. also, i'd appreciate if you dont say my name on here. thanks


----------



## purpledahlia

.


----------



## scottishgal89

nothing i said was intended to come across rude or offensive and tbh i dont think i did
yes getting nothing from fob isnt good but things could be worse.
at the end of the day if you couldnt manage you wouldnt have got your own place at the moment.
just remember that your saying people shouldnt moan about getting to little but you dont know all of their situations either
remove my name from that post


----------



## purpledahlia

.


----------



## scottishgal89

im not out of order at all. you started all this when all i did was apologise for any offence i caused to you.
i think you should take a step back and re-read this tomorrow when you've calmed down.
money isnt everything at the end of the day and things could be worse. you could be out on the streets
how would you not being able to afford food make me happy? that doesnt even make sense and your just going off on one now.
ive obviously hit a sore spot somehow and i didnt mean to. this conversation is now over as an arguement is being created out of nowhere and its ridiculous.


----------



## purpledahlia

.


----------



## scottishgal89

purpledahlia said:


> meaning are you happy now youve made me announce that to the world!
> 
> Yes of course ive taken offence to some of your comments. I didnt start it, your reaction to my initial statement did. THAT was where the soft spot was hit!
> 
> I think you should stop telling me what to do.
> 
> Bye

the only thing i have told you to do is remove my name which is not too much to ask.
i apologised in the first post so im not sure how that caused offence.
and as for you announcing something to the world. i didnt MAKE you do anything
bye then


----------



## Vickie

thread closed pending review


----------



## Vickie

I've read the thread and am reopening. Please take any problems to PMs rather taking over the OP's thread. :flower:


----------

